# Co2 seems to be working to well...



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Came home tonight to find my fish at the top of the tank. Some has passed the whole gasping for air thing and gone to just lying there. Currently I have two air stones in the tank and have added 4 gallons of fresh water to the 75 gallon tank*thanks to evaporation* Already two of the Discus are looking better and the rainbow fish have left the top of the water. One discus is still laying sideways most of the time, with some burst of swim. They appear to be more frequent...but I cannot tell. Lets hope all goes well....


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Okay, my fish are nuts! 

One of my Rose line sharks just jumped tank! I was able to find him and put him back in the tank. I hope that one makes it too, this could be an expensive fish night for me!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

*Update*

All was well this morning. After running the Air stones for 6 hours, everyone looked fine.

I was going to run the air stones at night for a while, is this a bad idea?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

4 gallons of evaporated water! Fish jumping out of the tank! Do you use glass lids? They can help keep evaporation down and fish from jumping tank.

Are you running your CO2 24/7? You should have your pH meter on the light timer, so that CO2 only runs when the light is on. Then you don't need to run airstones at night in order to reduce CO2.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

4 gallons over a week. So not that bad. I do have a glass lid, but there is the section in the back that is not covered, thats where he jumped.

I actually do not use a ph meter, and haven't had a problem in the past. I just run the co2 30 min after the lights come on and turn off 30 min before they shut off. It was just odd. The whole night was.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds like you may need to cut back the CO2 injection just a bit . 

Cut it back just a bit and you should be able to find a sweet spot where the plants grow well, the algae does not, and the fish are fine. Once you find the "Sweet Spot", there should be no need to run an airstone on the tank at night. To save on timers, you can also run your CO2 on the same timer with the lights. 


Airstones at night are not a bad idea but they will outgas any CO2 you injected during the day. While this may not seem like a bad idea at first thought, it will mean you have to use more CO2 the next day to get the levels up where they should be when the lights come on. Find the "Sweet Spot" and there will be no need to run the airstone and you may save $1 on CO2


----------

